# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL >  انتخاب چند رکورد از database

## علیرضا5

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیر مستحضرید با کد زیر 10 ردیف اول دیتابیس انتخاب میشه یعنی از 0 تا 10


"SELECT top 10 * FROM [table]



چطوری میشه مثلا کد 10 تا 20 رو انتخاب کرد

متشکرم

----------


## Mahmoud.Afrad

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...86%D8%AF%DB%8C

----------


## alexmcse

SELECT * FROM    --نام جدول  person
    --نام دیتابیس  sample


    [sample].[dbo].[person] 
WHERE ID  BETWEEN 10 AND 20
 --نام فیلد ID 
یا

 SELECT * FROM  (SELECT ROW_NUMBER() OVER (ORDER BY ColumnName) AS MyRowNumber, *
  FROM TableName) tbl
WHERE MyRowNumber BETWEEN 20 AND 30

----------


## علیرضا5

با تشکر
کد اولی رو تونستم پیاده کنم ولی کد دومی بیشتر بدردم میخوره که متاسفانه نتونستم پیادش کنم
لطفا کمی راجع بهش توضیح بفرمائید مخصوصا این تیکه TableName) tbl

----------


## علیرضا5

1
2
3
SELECT * FROM  (SELECT ROW_NUMBER() OVER (ORDER BY ColumnName) AS MyRowNumber, *
  FROM TableName) tbl
WHERE MyRowNumber BETWEEN 20 AND 30


دوستان خداقوت این کد خیلی خوب کار میکنه ولی به شرطی که فیلتر خاصی نباشه تو کار 
مثلا اگه تو ردیف ۲۱ تا ۳۰ یکی از ردیفها رو نخوایم نشون بدیم به جای ۱۰ تا ۹ مورد رو نشون میده
چکار کنیم که اگه اون ده مورد انتخابی بر اساس فیلتر هامون هم باشه
یعنی اگه ۱۰ تای انتخابیش فقط براساس ردیف نباشه بلکه براساس فیلترها مون باشه

----------


## Mahmoud.Afrad

شرطها رو بایست روی کوئری داخلی اعمال کنید.

----------


## علیرضا5

لطفا نمونه بفرمایین من هرطوری انجام دادم نشد 
این کد مثلا where active like 'yes' رو کجای کد بذارم

----------


## علیرضا5

آقا لطفا جواب

----------


## hamid_hr

SELECT * FROM  (SELECT ROW_NUMBER() OVER (ORDER BY ColumnName) AS MyRowNumber, *  FROM TableName where active like 'yes') tbl
WHERE MyRowNumber BETWEEN 20 AND 30

----------


## علیرضا5

ممنون ولی اینو خودم انجام دادم باز همون مشکل وجود داشت

----------


## Mahmoud.Afrad

> ممنون ولی اینو خودم انجام دادم باز همون مشکل وجود داشت


کوئری خودتون را قرار بدید

----------


## علیرضا5

آقا ازتون خیلی ممنونم اشتباه از من بود اون کدیکه می فرمودید جواب داد 
با تشکر فراوان

----------

